# Operation Arsenal - Widerstand in Warschau: Deutscher Trailer zum Kriegsfilm



## FlorianStangl (11. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Operation Arsenal - Widerstand in Warschau: Deutscher Trailer zum Kriegsfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Operation Arsenal - Widerstand in Warschau: Deutscher Trailer zum Kriegsfilm


----------



## Kwengie (11. Juni 2015)

langweilig,
denn die Deutschen werden wieder als Trottel hingestellt
und ehrlich gesagt, diese Epoche unserer dunklen Geschichte interessiert mich nicht!
Hitler hat viel falsch gemacht und sich viele Feinde geschaffen, selbst Schuld!!!


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2015)

Ist doch nichts neues. Würde man die Deutschen intelligent und z.B. die erste Phase des 2. Wk als Thema nehmen wäre der Grat zur Propaganda sehr sehr schmal und es käme Kritik bezüglich tendenziöser und braun gefärbter Ideologie auf. Daher geht man bei Filmen zum Thema 2. Wk lieber auf Nr. Sicher, macht die Deutschen zu Trotteln und die Alliierten zu sauberen Helden. Nur in seltenen Fällen gibt es eine neutralere Betrachtungsweise wie z.B. bei Band of Brothers. Oder Luftschlacht um England.

Außerdem verkauft sich ein Film mit amerikanischen Patriotismus in den USA besser als unfähige Franzosen oder anfangs überforderte Russen.


----------

